# Buddy has respiratory infection



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2008)

I took my DT Buddy to the vet on sat. since she developed a runny rose and had labored breathing. The vet gave her Fortaz, intramuscular. I tried to give her the next shot myself but Buddy freaked out (and so did I). So I took her to a closer vet to have them give her the shot and they said sub cu is fine. Does anyone know if IM or SC is the proper way to give the injection? Sub cu is so much easier on me and on Buddy! Buddy seems to be better today..two shots out of the way. 

The vet tested her for myco but we still do not know the results. I have another DT, Spike, who is not showing any signs...just a bit lethargic. I am just keeping my eye on her right now. 

One more question: is the only way to test for myco through a blood sample? I am a molecular biologist, so I was thinking I could test them myself by using quantitative PCR..but by using their mucous not blood. does anyone know if high levels of myco are found in the mucous? 

Thanks so much,
Jenny


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Jenny,
SC is just fine for Fortaz. Not sure how often your giving your dosages, but for the dosages I have it's every 72 hours.
You can do a PCR test for myco. Mycoplasma isolates are differentiated and identified on the basis of a 16S ribosomal RNA (rRNA) gene restriction fragment length polymorphism (RFLP) analysis.  This is Genus specific so will test for any species.
You want to use a nasal flush for this.

Danny


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Danny! I feel so much better knowing SC will do the job. I am giving her the injection every 72 hours.

I will use the nasal flush and see if I get enough DNA. I am not going to do RFLP, just qPCR...I have four primer/probe sets that detect ~99% of myco species...I will compare tort myco with my primer/probe sets to be sure, but one of the sets sure detect it. Thanks and I will let you know how it turns out. Thanks again for your quick response.
Jenny


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 3, 2008)

Jenny said:


> Thanks Danny! I feel so much better knowing SC will do the job. I am giving her the injection every 72 hours.
> 
> I will use the nasal flush and see if I get enough DNA. I am not going to do RFLP, just qPCR...I have four primer/probe sets that detect ~99% of myco species...I will compare tort myco with my primer/probe sets to be sure, but one of the sets sure detect it. Thanks and I will let you know how it turns out. Thanks again for your quick response.
> Jenny



Here's how we do it in the field...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Michael!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

It turns out she has three types of bacteria: two types of pseudomonas and a klebsiella. The klebsiella surprised me since its usually seen in patients that are immuno-compromised. The antibiotics seem to be working so hopefully her overall health will improve. Thanks for everyone's help..


----------

